# $400 Question. What Scroll Saw Should I Get For My Money?



## thechipcarver

Ok, I have $400 for a scroll saw. The big question is: Which on should I get?

I have been looking around online and I'm leaning toward the PORTER-CABLE 1.6-Amp Variable Speed Scroll Saw.

I do all kinds of scrolling and my main concern is that I want a pin-ended and a pin-less blade feature. I have a budget of $400 and I was wondering if I might have over looked any.

What do you guys recommend?


----------



## MrUnix

Why would you want to use pined blades?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## thechipcarver

> Why would you want to use pined blades?
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> 
> - MrUnix


Sometimes when I do larger work, I use the pined blades that I have laying around. But for the most part, I use pin-less.


----------



## tomsteve

id say go with this one
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Delta-1-3-Amp-20-in-Variable-Speed-Scroll-Saw-40-694/205112184

its the dewalt clone i do believe.

id prefer to learn how to cut with #9 pinless over having the pinned option


----------



## mrg

Can you bump your budget to 489? I would go for the Dewalt, that scroll saw is very smooth and no vibration. I have the Porter Cable it vibrates.


----------



## caboxmaker

I have the Dewalt 788 and really like it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

simply love my DW-788 :<))









BUT only uses pinless blades which suits me just fine i can cut alot out with pinless :<))


----------



## MrUnix

You can always knock the pins out. For $400, I'd be checking CL for a nice upper end machine. Excalibur, hegner, hawks typically pop up in that range, or even an older Delta like the G3. Not sure if I'd want one of the newer consumer grade plastic machines being sold today - although that DeWalt does seem to have quite a following.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Redoak49

I agree with checking Craigslist. I got my Hegner for $350. One thing about a Hegner as they do not wear out and if needed parts are available for older machines.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I have the Delta 40-694 it is like the Dewalt only it has a built in lock for the arm. I had for awhile and it works great. It is at Home Depot for a good price.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN

Stay away from Porta Cable saw. The Dewalt 788 or the new Delta and now they have a 16" excaliber in that price range. Also like others have said for a better production saw try craig's list and look for a Hegner or an RBI. you can find them used in that price range. Also forget the pin end blades. Sell them or as some said knock the pin out and use pinless. You will not be sorry.


----------



## becikeja

I'm very happy with my Dewalt DW788. I've had it for several years, smooth, reliable, good throat depth, easy blade change.


----------



## RandyinFlorida

Excaliber. You wont regret it.


----------



## johnstoneb

Dewalt 788 for the money it can't be beat. You will have vibration problems withany of the small saws like the PC. No vibration with the Dewalt.
I push the pins out of rinned blades if I use them.


----------



## ruthdiana

Delta scroll saw 40-694 20 inch. The price should be within your budget and great as a woodworking scroll saw. Never forget to check this out if you are still looking for…Thanks


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I picked up a Dewalt, like new and nothing wrong with it for $75 on craigslist a couple of years ago. I blogged about it here at the time. I thought, "it's got to be hot right?" Not so. It's been great. Deals like that really don't come around much but you can find a decent one at a good price sometimes. Often they don't get much use and depreciation is a great thing for the used buyer.


----------



## Tennessee

I owned the Porter Cable years ago, thought it was great until I lost it in a divorce and my new wife bought me the Dewalt 788.
There is no comparison. I've had my Dewalt since 2002. Runs like the day I bought it. Great saw, plenty of power, stable as a rock.


----------



## Finn

I have three scroll saws and have used them every day for over 8 years now.

In choosing a scroll saw it depends on what kind of sawing you intend to do. If you will be doing a lot of fretwork, with a lot of stopping and starting of the saw, I suggest Excalibur or even DeWalt. If you are planning on cutting thicker woods, as in making toys, I suggest a Hegner. I killed a DeWalt in 20 months to learn this.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm pretty sure sheila Landry (scrollsaw lady) has a blog with the pros and cons of a bunch of models as well.

Edit: nevermind. She has almost 1900 blog posts. Good luck searching through that.


----------

